
Show HN: Infinit – a new peer-to-peer file system - bat
http://infinit.sh/
======
dennismart
Hi bat, just wanted to say the service looks really neat, will def. try it
out. We’re working on a P2P distribution script
([https://greta.io](https://greta.io)) so always happy to see others believing
in the opportunities of P2P as well :-)

What technology do you use to set up the P2P connections?

~~~
ccrone
Hi,

It appears Baptiste missed this but I work at Infinit too. We've built our own
system to setup the connections. Node addresses are either specified when
starting a network or fetched from our Hub (a server that keeps metadata about
users, networks, etc.). We use UPnP and NAT punching where necessary to get to
the outside world.

I'll definitely check out what you guys have put together!

~~~
dennismart
Ok, thanks, sounds cool. Interesting use of P2P technology, good luck!

------
bat
We've developed a decentralized file system that enables the creation of a
flexible and controllable storage infrastructure in a few minutes. We'd like
to give you access and would love to have your feedback. You can give it a try
by downloading the binaries directly from the website.

------
dang
It looks like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10887113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10887113)
is an article about the same project.

